# I Got One!!!! 7 Points



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

Last evening October 2nd I took a 7 pointer,
My First Deer ever with a bow! I'm so excited that I can't even explain how I feel.
I've only been hunting for 3 years so this is quite a trophy. I wish all you ladies this same experience. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Oct 3, 2000)

Congratulations! Sounds like quite a trophy. This is my third year too, maybe it will be the year I get a deer.

------------------
Every day spent outdoors is the best day of my life.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Let's get it entered in the buck pole, get the pictures developed, scan one and let's get it up there. I can't believe its 10/3 already and we don't have a buck pole entry. An entry by a woman would be better yet.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Way to go!
Hope you enjoyed the first meal with some good friends. Ya post some pics for us please.


----------



## Neapolis (Apr 22, 2000)

Congratulations !!! 

------------------
Neapolis
---------


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

AWESOME! Congratulations, I know you will always remember this special hunt. What kind of bow do you shoot and what is your set-up?
How about sharing the entire story with everyone here in the thread that Steve started requesting descriptions of the hunts? &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Actually where I want the stories is along with the submission to the buck pole so we can have a story along with each picture that goes up there, although it would be fine to tell the story here as well.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Ok Steve, do you send mail the jpegs separately, or can they be atatched to the form? I will send pictures (and stories) of my son's and my deer from this year. I havent had mine developed yet, and my cousin who has a scanner is up north hunting til this weekend. 

I'm with you though, I love the pics and stories too! &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

The pictures have to be emailed seperate from the forum unfortunately. Make sure you tell me the name of the picture file that you are sending on the forum so I can correlate the two.


----------



## born2hunt65 (Jan 22, 2000)

Congrads on your deer. Good feeling hey, Born


----------



## JAM (Mar 30, 2000)

Congrats! I hope some of your luck comes my way!

Jill


----------



## The Nailer (Feb 7, 2000)

A big thumbs up! You'll savor that feeling longer then the meat!Way to go!


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

> Originally posted by The Nailer:
> *A big thumbs up! You'll savor that feeling longer then the meat!Way to go!*


Nailer, Hope you're right, I can't imagine anything else being so exciting in ones life. I did post to the Buck Poll 2000 this am, I guess one day next week it will post. Let me know what you think. Thanks Mauso


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nailer hit the bulls-eye. I took my first deer with a bow 18 years ago. I remember it like it was yesterday  &lt;----&lt;&lt;&lt;


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Its up on the buck pole now. Great story and nice buck.


----------



## mauso2 (Oct 3, 2000)

> Originally posted by Steve:
> *Its up on the buck pole now. Great story and nice buck.*


Thank you very much, This has been so exciting for me. I just wanted to let you and everyone else know... I only have a red shirt on, because My camo coat just got a little to warm wear in all the exccitement. Thank you all..... Good Hunting!


----------

